# Ocracoke



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I got accelerator happy this morning and ended up in Ocoke. What's going on down this way?


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Check in at Tradewinds. I know there's been some citations hitting the beach.


----------



## Jackle (Sep 14, 2012)

Was down that way last week. We only caught mullet and dogfish in Ocracoke, but I know the drum are still being caught, even a citation over the weekend. Try shrimp or cut bait on a #6 circle hook or a gold 1oz spoon. We were catching the puppy's in Frisco right in the suds, about 30 yards in. Good luck!


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Left Northern VA late Monday 3/31/14, fished Ocracoke Tues thru Saturday 4/5/14. The big boys are there. Between my buddy and I, there were 5 paper fish, plus a little of everything else including a couple of 5'+ biters. Puppy drum grilled on the beach...yum yum. Wind turned NE Sat afternoon and Sunday was a little too chilly.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

"Catch This" - Wife and I were up Thur and Fri beach combing. I fished a couple hrs Fri and as we were getting ready to leave saw someone hooked-up. Took couple of pics. - 46 " - Have coresponded "Bob" via e-mail. Was this you two?? I'm headed back up on a fishing trip in a few days.. Best - glenn


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Yup that was us....Bob is going back Fri or Sat and I am going back Sunday. Forecast is for southerly winds thru next Wed.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Catch This,
Nice fish Sat. I was the guy that sent you the pic. Fished beside you guys with my son. Good luck this weekend. Buddy of mine is headed that way too.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Gilly,
It was good to meet you...Thnx again for the word on the clicker and thnx for the photos.
John


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Deleted duplicate post


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Delete


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Never been to Ocracoke but thinking about making a run out tomorrow afternoon for a day or two. Is the ferry a vehicle ferry (I have a 4WD), and can anyone recommend a motel? Also any good places to pick up bait? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Ocracoke is special! Ferrys (from N & S) carry vehicles. Must have a pass to drive on beach. motel=pony ishand / tradewinds tackle for everything else you need. best - glenn


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Glenn, thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## SteveH (Apr 3, 2003)

Fished Ocracoke 4/10-4/12. Wind was SW/SSW the whole time. Only saw one big drum caught and did not hear of any others. Puppy drum fishing was pretty good. There were small sea mullet and blowtoads and surprisingly even some spot. Bait is just starting to be caught by the netters. Need some more days like Saturday and Sunday to warm the water up.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I bet you fished the end of 72 and didn't move


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Anybody heard any talk of closing south point yet?


----------

